

How actual users feel about your cumbersome password policies - hippo8
http://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/3fzg1u/websites_should_post_their_password_requirements/

======
blueflow
My answer on the headline, without reading: "annoyed"

~~~
eridal
Word too short, at least 8 letters required

/s ;)

